# Hilton Hawaiian Village vs. HGVC on Hawaii



## bastroum (Dec 11, 2013)

On another thread for the past few days someone was complaining about the "noise" at HHV. Many people chimed in on "expectations" and what they liked or disliked about Honolulu and HHV vs. HGVC on Hawaii. I was just curious which location people like to visit more. Please chime in. I bet the results will be interesting.


----------



## GregT (Dec 11, 2013)

bastroum said:


> On another thread for the past few days someone was complaining about the "noise" at HHV. Many people chimed in on "expectations" and what they liked or disliked about Honolulu and HHV vs. HGVC on Hawaii. I was just curious which location people like to visit more. Please chime in. I bet the results will be interesting.



I prefer HHV -- first, it is the go to spot for trips when it is just my wife and me (shopping/restaurants are terrific).  

Second, it is a great spot when we travel for a first Hawaiian week on family vacations, prior to our anchor week on Maui.   Personally, I am happy coming from either HHV or Kings Land, each of which I think are fantastic for family trips (for different reasons).     But I asked the kids which they preferred next time we go to Oahu, HHV or Ko Olina, and the vote was unanimous on HHV.  (and I think Ko Olina and Kings Land have a lot in common)

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't like staying at HHV.  I've been there twice and will stay there again just because I have HGVC points.  I'm very interested in trying out their new property, Holokini.  The North Shore is my favorite area, but they don't allow resorts to be built over there anymore.  Turtle Bay is usually full and it isn't a timeshare.

The thing I like the least about HHV is that the whole place has a "fake" feel to it.  Granted, so do all HGVC timeshares, but for some reason, I guess with Hawaii being so beautiful on its own, the fake hawaiiness of HHV gets to me.  Plus, most of the time I've walked around the resort has been after a long busy day and the place is packed.  I just want to to do something onsite without rubbing bodies with a bunch of strangers on the way.  The noise is the least of my concerns.  

I love the Big Island in general.  The Hilton area there is also very fake, but it isn't nearly as busy HHV.  For example, when I was at Kingsland, I heard live music while I was in the pool.  I got out, threw a dress on and followed my ears.  I got front table to the musicians and was waited on right away.  If I heard live music at HHV, I'd be way too late to get a seat or service!  

Truthfully, if I didn't have Hilton points, I'd use other resorts on both islands.  On the Big Island, I drove by Wyndham and WM Kona on my way to something and I was struck by how easy it would be to walk to dinner or the beach if I were staying there.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 11, 2013)

I just stayed at HHV but HWV is more my style actually.  I live to dive and a like to relax, and that is not what happens in HHV.  It is lots of people and lots of noise, etc.  

However I was traveling solo this time and actually HHV was better to get out and get into town and do stuff. 

Depends on what you like to do for your vacation.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 11, 2013)

Time of year is a consideration. 

In general, the pace is a more leisurely one on the Big Island, but that all changes around the time of the Iron Man Triathlon in October.

I've been to HHV many times in mid-January and found it to be much less crowded than in other months, even though the timeshares are still filled to near capacity. I guess there are fewer hotel guests around that time.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 11, 2013)

*The HHV versus Big Island Hilton Resorts*

To us the big difference is that you don't need a car at the HHV.  On Big Island we got a car and would get a car if and when we went again.  If I planned on getting a car I probably would stay at one of the Big Island Resorts.  We stay for quite a long time in Hawaii so the cost difference between getting a car and not getting a car is significant.  The other issue is amount of things to do in Waikiki and Honolulu.  We never find ourselves looking for things to do in Honolulu.  There is always something to do in walking distance or a short bus ride.  On Big Island I think we would get bored if we stayed for multiple weeks.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 12, 2013)

At the present I'd pick HHV because of not needing a car (so relaxing not dealing with driving) walk to the beach, and finally there is no nonstop air service to the big island from San Diego.

Presley you are right about walking to downtown kona from the WM and Wyndham. We stayed for a couple of days last year, and walked to breakfast and dinner. It's great not to have to worry if I want a Mai tai (or two). But I don't think I would want to stay more than a couple of days at the WM. It kind of has a cramped feeling to it. The Wyndham next door is much nicer, did an exchange to it for next April. That was before I owned HGVC, we will see how I like it. I guess this will also confirm my preference, after the Wyndham kona we were going to stay a few more days to get cheaper air. We picked HHV for the extra days.

Ian


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 12, 2013)

GregT said:


> I prefer HHV -- first, it is the go to spot for trips when it is just my wife and me (*shopping*/restaurants are terrific).
> 
> Second, it is a great spot when we travel for a first Hawaiian week on family vacations, prior to our anchor week on Maui.   Personally, I am happy coming from either HHV or Kings Land, each of which I think are fantastic for family trips (for different reasons).     But I asked the kids which they preferred next time we go to Oahu, HHV or Ko Olina, and the vote was unanimous on HHV.  (and I think Ko Olina and Kings Land have a lot in common)
> 
> ...


I keep reading how people like HHV/Waikiki because of the shopping. What are people shopping for?  What am I missing Outside of koa items, whats's available here (Waikiki) that's not available in CA or Las Vegas


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Dec 12, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> I keep reading how people like HHV/Waikiki because of the shopping. What are people shopping for?  What am I missing Outside of koa items, whats's available here (Waikiki) that's not available in CA or Las Vegas



Friendly service (aka Aloha spirit) for one.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 12, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> I keep reading how people like HHV/Waikiki because of the shopping. What are people shopping for?  What am I missing Outside of koa items, whats's available here (Waikiki) that's not available in CA or Las Vegas



From my wife's perspective, it's much easier to find size-5 shoes and there's more Hawaiian jewelry, mochi, and kokeshi dolls.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 13, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> From my wife's perspective, it's much easier to find size-5 shoes and there's more Hawaiian jewelry, mochi, and kokeshi dolls.


Shoppers should try Vegas.  No aloha spirit, but we do have all of the major department stores there, most of the surf clothing lines are there (no Maui Built, so I bought me a pair of their boards shorts on Maui), and we even have ABC stores (a little bit of aloha).  I can get just about anything I want on-line.  What we don't have is this weather, the humidity (84% vs 10%, with no joint pains), and the ocean.  I just don't get the shopping thingie: guess it's the guy thing in me? 

Oh yeah, you can also get mochi in Vegas and we do have some Hawaiian restaurants where you can get plate lunches that are off the strip. We have Pog. And most importantly, we have Kona Brewing Company beer:  in bottles or on tap.


----------



## presley (Dec 13, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Shoppers should try Vegas.  No aloha spirit, but we do have all of the major department stores there, most of the surf clothing lines are there (no Maui Built, so I bought me a pair of their boards shorts on Maui), and we even have ABC stores (a little bit of aloha).  I can get just about anything I want on-line.  What we don't have is this weather, the humidity (84% vs 10%, with no joint pains), and the ocean.  I just don't get the shopping thingie: guess it's the guy thing in me?
> 
> Oh yeah, you can also get mochi in Vegas and we do have some Hawaiian restaurants where you can get plate lunches that are off the strip. We even have Pog.



Do you have Hilo Hattie?  Hilo Hattie and the Koa shops are the only things I like to shop in Hawaii.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 13, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> I keep reading how people like HHV/Waikiki because of the shopping. What are people shopping for?  What am I missing Outside of koa items, whats's available here (Waikiki) that's not available in CA or Las Vegas



Maybe higher prices???


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 13, 2013)

presley said:


> Do you have Hilo Hattie?  Hilo Hattie and the Koa shops are the only things I like to shop in Hawaii.


Here at HHV you can buy a koa brimmed hat, koa wallet, koa purse, koa wallet, etc.  Give me a break.

If you really like koa, and I do, there is a good koa wood supply store around the corner from Costco, on Hawaii, near Kona.  I purchased some long strips from them when I was there last year and had them shipped back to Vegas.  We're going to use them to make frames for the Wyland prints that I have. 

So, regarding the topic of this discussion, for shopping I prefer the Big Island.  My shopping includes koa wood, coffee, and Mac nuts, all of which are in/near Kona, along with the Kona brewing company.  Although Maui isn't part of the title, it's the best place that I know of to buy surf clothes.


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 13, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Shoppers should try Vegas... and we even have ABC stores (a little bit of aloha).



As well as Na Hoku, Crazy Shirts, Cheeseburger Las Vegas (same company as Cheeseburger in Paradise, Maui) and a Hawaiian Marketplace. Not quite the same, but we visit Las Vegas annually too.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 15, 2013)

*HGVC on Oahu vs Big Island (Waikiki vs Waikoloa)*

Honestly, it really depends on what you're looking for (see "Major Differences' below).... Both are great resort destinations.

I like both properties but my personal preference is the HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian village in Oahu. 

If I simply wanted a quiet laid back beach destination, I could take a short flight from the East Coast to any of the islands in the Caribbean instead of flying 10 hours from the East Coast to Hawaii. 

I want a tropical island getaway with all of the conveniences of a Major US City destination.
- Sidewalks allowing me to walk to everything nearby
- Public transportation options
- Various nearby entertainment options (museums/exhibits, shows/theatres, parades/public events, concerts/live shows, etc)
- Various nearby dining options offering every cuisine imaginable in almost every price range
- Variety of stores and supermarkets nearby (with  familiar popular brands, etc)

Of course, as stated in the other thread with a major city you also get crowds, congestion and noise but that comes with the territory. 
HHV can get crowded. The worst was the 4th July when the resort was absolutely busting out at the seams. I’m sure the only other time HHV reaches this level is probably between Christmas and NYE.

For us, there's nothing like sitting on our Lagoon tower oceanfront or ocean view balcony with our morning coffee while watching the sun come up and enjoying an evening cocktail on the balcony in the evening (if we're lucky as the sun goes down)






*MAJOR DIFFERENCES *

Location
OAHU – As stated above, the HGVC resorts are located on Waikiki in Honolulu

BIG ISLAND – The HGVC resorts are located in the Waikoloa Beach Resort area.
There are several restaurants and two shopping centers within Waikoloa Beach Resort - http://www.waikoloabeachresort.com/


Hotel Property Integration
OAHU – 3 out of the 4 HGVC resorts (Lagoon, Kalia and Grand Waikikian) are located within the Hilton’s 22 acre hotel property (Hilton Hawaiian Village).  As a result, HGVC guests will have access to all of the hotel amenities (however at hotel prices).
The newest property (Hokulani) that just opened is not integrated with the Hilton Hawaiian Village. It's a standalone property in the heart of Waikiki near the main shopping strip.

BIG ISLAND – None of the existing Club resorts (Bay Club, Waikoloa Suites & Kings’ Land) are located within the hotel property (Hilton Waikoloa Village) however all HGVC guests do have access to the Hilton hotel amenities. Waikoloa Suite and Kings’ Land guests have free access to the hotel. Bay Club guests must pay for hotel pool access. There is an internal HGVC resort shuttle that stops at the Hilton property and two local shopping malls.
_Note: Similar to the DVC resorts in Orlando, some folks prefer the standalone resorts (like Old Key West and Saratoga Springs Resorts) while other folks prefer the resort integrated with the Disney hotels (like Beach Club and Boardwalk Villas) _


Beachfront
OAHU - Hilton Hawaiian Village is a beachfront property. Many of the HGVC rooms on the hotel property offer great ocean views. 

BIG ISLAND – While the Hilton Waikoloa Village is an oceanfront property, it does not have a swimmable beach (extremely rocky). None of the HGVC resorts are oceanfront. Some have a glimpse of the ocean. Here’s a map of the Waikoloa Resort area that shows the location of each of the HGVC resorts - http://www.waikoloabeachresort.com/files/map2012.pdf
_NOTE: Similar to the Westin resorts on Maui & Kauai,  I believe there will always be more demand for beachfront properties (Oahu for HGVC and Maui for Westin)._


Pools/Lagoons
OAHU - Truth be told... I don't find the pools at HHV inviting. They've always seemed too small and cramped for the size of the resort. As a result, I've never tried any of the pools at HHV in any of my many visits to HHV.

BIG ISLAND – I can only speak about the pools at Kings’ Land and the Hilton Waikoloa Village. They are both inviting and relaxing. We spent a day at each pool location during our 2013 stay in the 1st week in June and truly enjoyed our experience. See HWV Lagoon and Pool photos - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194066


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 15, 2013)

presley said:


> Truthfully, if I didn't have Hilton points, I'd use other resorts on both islands.  On the Big Island, I drove by Wyndham and WM Kona on my way to something and I was struck by how easy it would be to walk to dinner or the beach if I were staying there.



Try a private exchange...I'm sure you can find a WM or Wyndham owner who would be willing to trade


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 16, 2013)

*Taking it a step further....Comparison to other Beachfront timeshare properties*

Here's what I wrote last year about HHV compared to Disney's Aulani and Westin's Maui timeshare properties



ada903 said:


> Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> So which one did you like better, the Westin on Maui or the Hilton on Oahu
> 
> ...






HatTrick said:


> I would agree with that assessment.
> 
> You also spent a night at Disney's Aulani, right? How does that resort compare to HHV and the Westin Ka'anapali?
> 
> ...


----------

